# Today's Apple



## mysteryscribe (Dec 27, 2006)

paper negative...


----------



## terri (Dec 27, 2006)

Looks like you shot through a sheet of wavy glass.    Unusual effect!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Dec 27, 2006)

shriveled apple+ paper negative = play it like it lays sam


----------

